# Colors?



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi guys, need some opinions on what colors to choose for my black gelding! Unfortunately I have to completely outfit him as nothing I have fits or simply does not work well. I figure I might as well buy what I like, in the color I want! I am looking to buy a biothane type side pull and breast collar. I also need a saddle and pad but for the sake of this poll that's unnecessary lol!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This is what I love about having a black (or in my case, black and white) horse! EVERYTHING looks good on them!


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Royal blue looks good.

Red looks good.

Day glow orange or yellow looks good too.

Granted miy dark horse is usually all in black. Since that's the tack I already had for my Hubby's previous horse. The headstall and breast collar were last xmas's gift.

My other black/white ssh is is red. Same deal - but it was stepson's Xmas gift.

My mostly white SSP is in blue - my Xmas gift.

Daughter's black bay is in purple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Yipee! He's black! Buy what YOU like.

Personally, I prefer subdued colors but if I were back on the endurance trail I would probably go with brighter just because it would be more visible in case we ended up in the weeds...or something.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if you will be doing riding through woods etc, I would go bright,yellow, orange , red .


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't know what you like, but I think turquoise looks gorgeous on black horses. All colors really look good on them- it's your choice, choose what YOU like!


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the insight guys! I agree royal blue looks good but it was my old horses color so I wanted to try something different this time. I saw a white bridle in a Jeffers catalog on a black horse and loved it, it looked so nice but simple. It was nylon and is imagine get pretty dirty but biothane is pretty durable in that department. I've always loved blue and yellow together too. Then yellow and black I've also always liked so I'm pretty torn! However it'll be a spell before I can save up enough money to buy everything I need so I have time!


----------



## RedAce (Sep 6, 2013)

Yellow and black! Then you can do bumblebee themed things C:


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of yellow so I voted blue/white. But really anything would look good on a black


----------

